# Is it just a coincidence that Bobby Roode dresses and looks like Rick Rude?



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Bobby Roode is almost like every top cocky heel put into a blender and is like the best of a lot of those attributes. So yeah, Rick Rude is one of them.*


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Bobby Roode is almost like every top cocky heel put into a blender and is like the best of a lot of those attributes. So yeah, Rick Rude is one of them.*


WCW Steve Austin, Early HHH, WCW Rick Rude and Ric Flair all mixed in together you get Bobby Roode. He's the old school cocky heel. Should have debuted on the main roster ages ago imo.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

why is he a face right now? weird!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bobby Roode makes me chuckle endlessly.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know Rick Rude, but I think he's a Ric Flair rip-off.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Monterossa said:


> Don't know Rick Rude, but I think he's a Ric Flair rip-off.


Why? Because he wears a robe like Flair did?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Why? Because he wears a robe like Flair did?


His pose and walk during his entrance too.

Just kinda fucked up making his debut with Flair's gimmick while he's in a coma, and his daughter is working there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Monterossa said:


> His pose and walk during his entrance too.
> 
> Just kinda fucked up making his debut with Flair's gimmick while he's in a coma, and his daughter is working there.


IIRC Flair isn't in a coma ATM.

On the the point.

So you can't wear a robe and outstretch your arms without it being a Flair rip off. Geez those guys Flair "stole" it from should be pissed beyond belief. The Robe wan't Flair's gimmick a robe was part of it. I mean holy crap there was a time when countless wrestlers wore robes.

I guess Greg Valentine, Lex Luger Tully Blanchard, Rick Rude were all stealing Flair's gimmick. I guess Gorgeous George should have been rolling over in his grave when Flair co-opted the use of outlandish robes for his gimmick. BTW Bobby Roode has been wearing robes for ages this is nothing new for him. 

I bet Flair is smiling anyway, by all accounts he liked working with Bobby in TNA.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

AJ Styles wants his gimmick back.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

He is the old school heel


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why isn't Roode called a midget ? He's barely taller than Balór.




Monterossa said:


> AJ Styles wants his gimmick back.


What the hell are you talking about ? They don't have anything in common except an adjective as a nickname.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> What the hell are you talking about ? They don't have anything in common except an adjective as a nickname.


Hes trying to say Roode is copying AJ's gimmick from TNA when he was managed by Ric and was dressing and acting like a mini-Ric Flair.

I dont agree though, I think Roode wearing the robe is fine. The movements may be a little much though, that really does look too much like Ric Flair.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Rick rudes run in WWE was that of a very sexualized character who wore tight trunks. Nothing of roodes character is like that, its more akin to hhh 

I suspect he was face given wwe knew he was going to get a babyface reaction in Brooklyn. Maybe next week will be different given there won't be as many hardcores and it will be a family audience


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

If you were to mix Rick Rude, Mr Perfect, HHH & Ric Flair, you'd get Bobby Roode.

For those who may not be as aware of his style or persona, he's a very solid in-ring worker, crisp in his execution, and his theme is catchy, but more importantly: ideal for his gimmick. I'd say he's also good at bringing an old school edge to a modern character: both in his mannerisms & in-ring arsenal. He isn't a high-flyer, and his match won't have the highest tempo on the card, but in-ring, he's able to create a great story. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing what they do with Roode moving forward. He seems to be in good standing with management (and in particular: Hunter), so I don't think we'll see him wasted. Also, he is capable of working as either a babyface or heel. Overall, a brilliant decision to debut him on Smackdown. I wouldn't be surprised to see him being utilised as one of the brands top stars by the time 'Mania rolls around.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobby Roode never made me think of Rick Rude tbh. He's just an in shape arrogant heel who wears a robe. Been lots of those.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I think he is more like a mixture of late Triple H with the short hair along with Flair's gimmick.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> His pose and walk during his entrance too.
> 
> Just kinda fucked up making his debut with Flair's gimmick while he's in a coma, and his daughter is working there.


And Ric Flair stole his stuff from Buddy Rogers.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

He reminds me of this guy that was in TNA, now known as GFW, that was called the It Factor >


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> why is he a face right now? weird!


Because he just debuted on the main roster. He'll turn heel soon enough, as it's part of his gimick. 

P.S. did anyone else catch the Beer Money shoutout on Smackdown?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

He even had the hair for it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> IIRC Flair isn't in a coma ATM.
> 
> On the the point.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Plus, it's common knowledge that Ric Flair ripped *the entire gimmick* off from "The Nature Boy" Buddy Rogers. Flair even took the Figure 4 from Rogers.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

WWE could turn Roode into a instant heel he if grabbed a mic and shouted "cut my music"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Exactly. Plus, it's common knowledge that Ric Flair ripped *the entire gimmick* off from "The Nature Boy" Buddy Rogers. Flair even took the Figure 4 from Rogers.


I didn't mention Rogers by name because I figured it was common knowledge. Flair also co-opted a lot of mannerisms from Jackie Fargo. I really think that there is little if anything original that can be done in wrestling and attributing things in a proprietary manner to anyone in particular is just baseless. I mean Hulk Hogan did a Billy Graham/Bruno Sammartino hybrid. Randy Savage did a take on Billy Graham I mean he was the same flamboyant arrogant heel he just added a beautiful woman who you couldn't hate if she spit in your face to the act. Flair "borrowed" a great deal from guys like Buddy Rogers and Jackie Fargo and Gorgeous George, nothing is original.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I know that Flair took it from Rogers, and there were other wrestlers who dressed like that. The point is Bobby Roode rip-off Flair specifically. He admitted it in one of his interviews.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> And Ric Flair stole his stuff from Buddy Rogers.


Goddamnit I was going to say that


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> WWE could turn Roode into a instant heel he if grabbed a mic and shouted "cut my music"


And then cuts endless rambling, expletive-laden promos on "Dick" Flair :lol










*GLORIOUS*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lots of people in this thread not getting Roodes shtick.. It isn't Rick Rude, and certainly nothing to do with Flair.

It's Roode..


----------

